# THANKS ANDREW



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks andrew for taking the time and helping out with salt-forum with a faq..we appreciate it..i have pin-it..if you have any further changes..let me or another staff know and we will open it up..thanks again...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one Andrew


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool I guess I should start to learn some stuff about SW now.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice andrew!







Whatcha suggest on how i should do my ac 125 for a refugium? Or do ya suggest my getting an acylic 10 gallon and using that (Seems like alot of companys are using acrylic now for small tanks







)


----------



## -=BOB=- (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice text









When you described how to frag that SPS I new we got sw king in community,,


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Whatcha suggest on how i should do my ac 125 for a refugium?


 Thanks for the complements.

Raptor:
I would get some type of acrylic tank, much easier to drill the holes for bulkhead fittings. I would place the refugium higher than the main tank or sump (if you have one). 
This way you can place a powerhead in your tank to feed the refugium, and let it gravity feed back into your tank or sump.

If you have a sump, you could just tee of of your return pump and feed the refugium.

With a 10g refugium, you only need to flow about 300GPH thru it.

_Caulerpa Racemosa_ (green grape Caulerpa) is a very fast growing Caulerpa
I would put some live rock rubble in the bottom of the refugium, and a handful of Caulerpa. The caulerpa will attach it's roots to the rock. Sand can be added if you like, but then you will need a sand sifting cleanup crew for the sand. I always keep some Cerith snails in my fuge to clean the glass, and turn the sand over. They breed pretty readily. Go with 24/7 lighting. 6500k is the best, 10,000k works almost as good.

Then just prune the caulerpa as needed, and remove any pale or clear colored Caulerpa daily. The only drawback to using Caulerpa is that it can go sexual. Not a good thing at all. It is kind a roll of the dice though, some people have kept Caulerpa for years and never had it go sexual, some people have it go sexual within 3 months. There are safer alternatives, _Chaetomorpha_ (spaghetti algae). It is pretty rare that this macroalgae will go sexual on you, but it grows slow. You can mix up your macroalgae types as well.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I am using the ac 125 on my 72 reef, and teeing off of that is probably better for my situation with a 10 or a 20 gal. I really have no more space for tanks. So under the tank is my best option. I am hooking up extra shelving today in my tank stand to accomodate for the needed room. I have some lr rubble i plan on using, Plus 1 larger piece. I have seen some macro that looks like a shaving creame brush. (I think it is named something similar?) I was thinking of using that. Lfs guy says he use's that, and he said it does the trick. Now I have heard other stuff by this guy, And it to be hog wash though, And thought i'd ask ya.
Thanks Andrew :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that article is awesome!


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks Xenon,

Raptor: Shaving brush would work, but is a slow grower compared to C. racemosa. The good thing is you wouldn't have to worry about it going sexual. I can't remember how deep of a sand bed it needs, but I am sure it's at least a couple inches.

There is no harm in adding a bunch of different types of macroalgae. 
I got all of my Caulerpa for free from other reefers prunings.
You should check around with reef clubs in your area, most people will give it away, since the prunings just get tossed in the trash anyway.

Shaving brush is a cool plant, you may want to get it just to have it.
See if you can get ahold of some Chaetomorpha linum, that and the shaving brush would be a good start.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------

